# Weird Touchpad screen problem (strip on screen)



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey I've been having this small problem with my touchpad, just want to know if anyone else has had the same problem. So I've used my touchpad for around 10 hours, and this problem has only happened like 3 times. Randomly when I'm browsing, a strip near the lower portion of the screen starts to have some kinda artifacts. It kinda reminds me of when a video card is overclocked too much, the portion turns a little different colour and you see the random ****** and specks. I can still see the screen in the portion and everything else is fine. It randomly goes away after a little bit. I've only noticed it while web browsing, not playing games or videos.

This picture shows the portion, not really how it looks like.









So what could be the problem? Is there something specific under the screen there? Is it a software problem? Hardware problem? I think it could have something to do with the cpu and overclocking, but I'm just kinda guessing. It doesn't really bother me, but I just want to be sure something importants not messed up.

running all the new updates, on f15 1.7ghz

thanks for any help


----------



## sumone666 (Aug 26, 2011)

My first suggestion would be to uninstall the f15 kernel and see if it goes away, some cpus cannot be overclocked by as much a 1.7 which is probably why hp shipped them at 1.2, I am sure some of the cpus don't have the ability to be overclocked. If it goes away after uninstalling the kernel, try using a different kernel, or overclocking it less. Personally the f`15 turned off my second core, so I switched to the f4


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

I was on warthog before this one and it happened, I think it was on 1.5ghz. Its actually seems like its happening less since I tried f4 and f15


----------



## sumone666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have govnah(I think that's how it is spelled) on your touchpad? If so you should just check the temperature of the processor and see if the screen issue happens more often when at a higher temp.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah I have govnah installed, I'll try to see the temp next time it happens.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

it happened again and I was just randomly browsing. Don't think its CPU related as I wasn't doing that much and temp was 32. I think it might just be a loose cable since touching the sides and stuff seemed to fix it. The whites turned pink but the blacks look normal, so the wire for white is loose. don't really want to open it up so I guess its fine for now.


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi vilator,

When I first started using my TP, the entire screen was pink-colored. It went away and came back the next morning, but has not happened since. If you're lucky, it will simply stop happening.

I wouldn't worry too much because they can repair it (or replace with refurb) within the year assuming you don't open it and void your warranty.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah looks like HP has bad quality control with the touchpad (or in general). I would be pretty mad if this was a $500 device, but for $100 I don't really care.


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

HP will service your TP under warranty.


----------



## sumone666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Except the kernels will void warranty, so webos doctor it first.


----------



## PackOfHighly (Sep 8, 2011)

Well yeah, if he hasn't gone back to stock to see if that fixes it, then he's doing it wrong.


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

View attachment 2244


This is what my screen looked like out-of-the-box. It was terrible - the entire screen was pink with noise and weird distortion. But, it went away after a hard reboot. Pink returned the next morning while taking the customer survey. Later that day I cycled the screen with the power button and it returned to normal. It's definitely an odd problem, but hasn't resurfaced in well over a week. I run all stock btw.

I took these pictures for HP Tech's in case I ever sent it in for repair. It's the type of problem nearly impossible to reproduce so I had to have _some_ evidence to show them.


----------

